# Are there weeks DVC ownerships ??



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

I am curious if there are weeks only dvc ownerships I have been doing a little research and it seems as if there are 25 point ownerships

can someone use 25 points and stay at disney for a week??

This doesnt seem possible but again I don't know much of anything about dvc so here I am asking.



Also wondering if the 25 points translates to 25 rci points also or is this just dvc points.


----------



## Deb & Bill (Dec 11, 2015)

decadude said:


> I am curious if there are weeks only dvc ownerships I have been doing a little research and it seems as if there are 25 point ownerships
> 
> can someone use 25 points and stay at disney for a week??
> 
> ...


Yes, there are some fixed week contracts, but only at Grand Floridian Villas and Polynesian Bungalows and Villas. 

You can't get a week with only 25 points.  Maybe a studio here and there for one, maybe two nights, depending on where you are booking.  It seems the fewest number of points for a single night is 6 at HHI or 9 at AKV 

At first the minimum contract at DVC was about 225 points.  Then they reduced it to 150 points.  You could add on as little as 25 points once you had your first contract.  Now, a new member can purchase direct from DVC as little as 50-100 points.  But only at the two resorts they are currently selling - Aulani and Polynesian.   But you may find small contacts as low as 25 points that owners are reselling.

With DVC, you don't get an RCI membership.  DVC owns the membership and you work your trades with them.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Dec 11, 2015)

Every point system is a beast into itself. No big currency exchange.

I have 90 AKV Disney points ... every 3 years I get to book a PRIME week in a studio ... or a lesser week in a STUDIO every 1.5 years. Others here on TUG might own 500 DVC points. August is my USE year ... others don't like August as if you cancel your June/July summer vacation, your points expire on July 31st.

People might own 25 DVC points for a Annual Pass discount or to spend a bonus check on luxury item while growing their DVC points count.

DVC - has many "facets" ... home resort of points, renewal month, banking and borrowing.

Keep reading ...

PS The smallest Studio with the worst views USE/REQUIRE the least amount of DVC points ... they are booked SOLID first. Next is the BIG super units ... with the biggest point totals ... are booked out. So when looking at the points charts, assume you will not get the cheaper units and after seeing the BIG super unit ,,, you KNOW you will never have enough points for them. Live in the middle ...


----------



## decadude (Dec 11, 2015)

cool thanks do dvc points expire


----------



## frank808 (Dec 11, 2015)

Deb & Bill said:


> Yes, there are some fixed week contracts, but only at Grand Floridian Villas and Polynesian Bungalows and Villas.



Also Aulani has fixed weeks contracts.  It was the first dvc resort that offered this option.


----------



## frank808 (Dec 11, 2015)

decadude said:


> cool thanks do dvc points expire


Yes you have one year to use them.  If you cannot use them, you may bank them to the following year and extend the life of the points for another year.  As long as you remember to call in and do this.  If not they will expire.


----------



## presley (Dec 12, 2015)

You can't book a week for 25 points, but there are always other members with too many points who can transfer their points into your account. They charge whatever the going rate is for renting points. 

You can bank/borrow to use 3 years at once. 75 points might get you something in Orlando. It doesn't in California, but the Orlando resorts charged way less points from what I can remember, excluding the new properties.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 12, 2015)

You are asking VERY elementary questions.  Before you start thinking about buying something in DVC, you need to read up on how the system works.  Here is a good primer:
http://dvcnews.com/index.php/dvc-program/buying-dvc/dvc-for-beginners


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Dec 12, 2015)

I must agree with Bnoble in that your various threads sound like you do not yet have a good handle on DVC. Do you own other TS's?

Mercy, 25 points would not get one nearly a week anywhere, anytime with DVC. That is a tiny amount of points. TINY. I just pulled my current point charts and the very cheapest night one can book right now would be a Studio at Hilton Head island resort for 6 points/night for WEEKnights only, and only in the month of January or the first 2 weeks of December. a Fri or Sat night would be double that at 12 point/night for the same time period. This is off season big time, thus the reason the points are so low. HHI gets very little traffic in the dead of winter.

That same Studio in the months when kids are out of school would be 15 pts/night for weeknights and 27/night for weekend nights for EACH night.

My home resort for nearly 23 years is Old Key West which is among the "bargain" resorts in DVC. The cheapest room is a Studio in low season for 10 pts/night for weeknights and 13/night for weekend nights. Or a total of 75 points for a week for that LOW season. That would take you gathering together the maximum of 3 years points to accomplish if you purchased only 25 points. Low season at OKW is the month of January, Sept and the first couple of weeks of December. And the first 2 weeks of Dec are scarfed up pretty fast by OKW owners as this is a very popular time for a lot of DVC members.


----------



## decadude (Dec 12, 2015)

Southerngirl528 said:


> I must agree with Bnoble in that your various threads sound like you do not yet have a good handle on DVC. Do you own other TS's?



I do know timeshares and I know them well, but no offense taken.



Southerngirl528 said:


> Mercy, 25 points would not get one nearly a week anywhere, anytime with DVC.



I honestly wouldn't want to EVER own with DVC with the idea at staying at DVC seeing how ridiculously expensive DVC points are.

The rule of thumb of amusement parks is annual pass while slightly more expensive has the best economic value and if one must do Disney there you go.  The plan is to do Disney A LOT and I economically have a cheap way of staying in Orlando at a great deal just NOT at DVC.

For what I am wanting to do the 25 point ownership works out just fine.  If Disney pulls the plug on the benefits then the good news is Disney has some resale value associated to it so I always hold the option to resell.  I can save my puny 25 points or dump them into my RCI account.

From talking to a Disney Club Vacation guide he said not to worry about all this as long as we renew our Gold pass we are golden no pun intended.  Oh and maintain ownership, but then again who knows.


----------



## Southerngirl528 (Dec 12, 2015)

Very glad you took no offense, Decadude, as none was intended. 

I have to agree that current DVC prices seem to have gotten a bit out of hand. For me and my family, it has been a very good purchase we made so long ago. And yes, it was a great deal cheaper in the early 90's, but then, so was everything else. That said, I do think DVC is starting to get a bit out of hand with their pricing, especially in light of some of the changes over the last decade or so.

My concern for you, as I have read from others, was just wanting to make certain you are getting a really accurate database from which to make your decision whether to purchase or not. To your credit, you have come here to TUG to ask.   Good luck with it all.


----------



## cayman01 (Jan 8, 2016)

*how many trips?*

If you are going to do Disney once a year do it in a way you can use the same annual pass TWICE. For example, if you go July 1, 2016 for a week, plan on going June 23rd in 2017. Much more bang for your buck. Lots cheaper than buying DVC points for discount.:whoopie:


----------



## Ty1on (Jan 8, 2016)

So you don't think that if DVC pulls the plug on AP discounts, it will affect the market value of the 25 pt contracts?  In other words, if AP is driving demand for those contracts, wouldn't dropping AP eliminate that demand?


----------



## rfc0001 (Jan 10, 2016)

OP, DVC is purely a points based system -- like Hilton (unlike Wyndham or Marriott, which have both week and points ownerships).  As a result, even if you own a fixed "week" you actually still own points with a automatic reservation for your fixed week, which you can cancel to use the points.  The benefit of owning a fixed week vs. just owning that resort and booking the same week at 11 mos. is the reservation is made automatically and is guaranteed, so you don't have to remember to book exactly at 11 mos. (but conversely have to remember to cancel your fixed week reservation or lose your points) and if DVC changes the points for the Season/Room Type of your fixed week, you are still guaranteed to get the reservation even if you don't have enough points.   Keep in mind you can only buy fixed weeks direct, and only for Aulani, VGF, and PVB.  You technically can purchase them resale, but they are extremely rare, and unlikely you would get the week you want.  As far as points required for a week, here are VGF and PVB weekly points by season for 2016 (click image for complete WDW Point Chart):


----------



## Helene4 (Jan 15, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> Every point system is a beast into itself. No big currency exchange.
> 
> I have 90 AKV Disney points ... every 3 years I get to book a PRIME week in a studio ... or a lesser week in a STUDIO every 1.5 years. Others here on TUG might own 500 DVC points. August is my USE year ... others don't like August as if you cancel your June/July summer vacation, your points expire on July 31st.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 15, 2016)

Helene4 said:


> vacationhopeful said:
> 
> 
> > How do you use points every 3 years if they expire after 2?  I have 150 points for 2015 and 150 for 2016. If I want to get a 2 bedroom in 2017 during a prime season (Christmas) I would need more than the 300 points total, but the 2015 points will expire in August of 2017.
> ...


----------

